# Lezyne CNC Floor Drive Pump: JUNK



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

*Lezyne CNC Floor Drive Pump: JUNK [Update]*

Oh, and horrible customer service. Okay, that's not fair... 'cause I have actually never heard back from Lezyne after three attempts to get help with the pump. So really, I don't know how good the service is. 

This pump purchase has gotta be some sort of karma. I didn't need the pump. I had then, and still use, a cheap Hurricane from Performance. It's been a great (!) pump. But, the Lezyne CNC Floor Drive was shiny and pretty... and yeah, I bought it and shouldn't have. 

The primary downside to the pump is that it won't inflate a tire. It's still pretty good at looking pretty. It just doesn't actually work. 

The pump is quite adept at inflating its own hose. It just won't share the air with the tube. You know that feeling - affix chuck, push handle and it springs back. Yep, that's my shiny Lezyne pump. 

Here are the complex steps I've been following - in case I've been misusing the pump:
1. back valve nut out a bit
2. pop (pffffft!) valve to assure it's working
3. thread on the Lezyne chuck
4. play pogo stick with the handle - it feels bouncy 
5. unthread and remove chuck
6. grab old Performance pump, air up and ride

Is there a special step I skipped? Or, is this a common thing with this very pretty pump?


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

Have had exact problem with mine. The check valve gets out of place and gets stuck in the passage between pump and gauge. If you unscrew the body from the base and look in the base you will see a seat for check valve with 2 small holes in it that you can unscrew with needle nose or snap ring pliers. When you unscrew this you should see a tapered check valve with spring underneath it. What happened with mine is spring and valve became dislodged. I took plug out of far end of base and blew check valve and spring out. Put it all back together and it worked twice before happening again. My thought was to take it apart and put a small screw up from bottom to retain spring but have not done so yet. I just keep using my old plastic pump.
And I agree about there customer support. It is non existent.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

The Lezyne requires "special care". Because of the way the chuck is made it's very easy for the presta valve nut to be screwed back down as you're threading on the Lezyne chuck. When you unscrew the chuck the valve nut screws back out again. 

I've used one for a couple years now and the only time I've had trouble is if the presta valve stem is bent. I only became aware of the difficulty after my son and son-in-law both had trouble getting it to work. 

Here are my suggestions,

1. unscrew the valve nut as far as it will go.
2. hold the chuck/hose assemble as straight as possible when threading it onto the valve.
3. thread it on as far as it will go. 
4 pump air.

I've worked with machines all my life and I'm very attentive to details. I use the Lezyne with pleasure.

hth


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Some presta valves are better than others.

With some, the pump will not work unless you do one of two things:

1. Pump it up to about 200 psi and wait for it to snap/work. (I do this option)

2. Let out the majority of air from the tube, then connect and pump. 

Those are your only two options with some valves.


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

I had a similar experience with a Park Tools pump. I got it because of the general rep of Park Tools, and it kept blowing out its little safety O ring whenever I tried to pump past 50 psi... ie, all the time!

I just binned it and got a Joe Blow floor pump, which works perfectly on both Presta (bikes) and Schraeder (cars). GBP 30 in UK, no idea of US price.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

@J.R. you inspired me to give the pump another shot. I started with the rear... opened valve all the way, burped it, carefully threaded the chuck on... pumped. First pump shot to 100+ - it was filling the hose. But, one more hard pump, and it popped the valve open... aired up to 105 and done. Then the front... same procedure, but when I unthreaded the chuck, it took the valve core with it - WHOOOSH... 0 psi. 

I have solidified the roles of the two pumps...

- Old, cheap, scratched up, rusting Performance brand pump: Airing up tires
- Shiny, pretty Lezyne CNC Floor Drive pump: Looking shiny and pretty


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

OldZaskar said:


> Shiny, pretty Lezyne CNC Floor Drive pump: Looking shiny and pretty


LOL, we tried to use one of those Lezynes as a shop pump. It lasted three days before being relegated to "shop decor."

Lezyne needs to spend a little less money on visual design and a little more on the boring mechanical end of things. Then again, that Lezyne prettiness seems to work for them as far as sales numbers are concerned.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

OldZaskar said:


> but when I unthreaded the chuck, it took the valve core with it - WHOOOSH... 0 psi.


This is just user error.

You've now discovered how to use it, but you still have to be careful when using it.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

If the problem is in the pump head, remove the head and replace it with a better design.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

@OldZasker, I'm sorry to have caused you more trouble .

Here is my latest advice. Use your old pump to put air in your tires. Keep the pretty one for visual appeal and for whenever your "friends" ask to borrow a pump. When they complain about it not working you can say "that's weird, I never have any trouble with it". This will make them feel like a total clutz. (that may not even be a word but they'll still feel like one).


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> This is just user error.
> 
> You've now discovered how to use it, but you still have to be careful when using it.


Oh, I don't doubt that. But, I've been airing up tires since 1973 (I was 5), and I've yet to encounter a user error with a pump. There are plenty of other opportunities in my life for user errors. I think a pump that adds to that will have to be sidelined. 

J.R, that's perfect. Both pumps will be left out - and you know which one my buddies will reach for. I'll report back ;-)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

J.R. said:


> This will make them feel like a total clutz. (that may not even be a word but they'll still feel like one).


It's a (Yiddish) word, but it's spelled with a "k". And that's a mean trick you suggest. Inspired and funny, but mean.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Is your Lezyne pump one of the older versions that does not include this style of chuck: Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Digital Pumps - Accessories - ABS Flip Thread Chuck HP ? If it is, try one and it should take care of the problems you are having with the stems unscrewing from the valve of the tube when you remove the chuck. The button on the side releases all the pressure in the hose and allows the chuck to be removed without unscrewing the valve. 

Mine is about 6-7 years old and I was having the same problem as you since I use Conti tubes. I added this newer style chuck and have not had any problems since then with stems coming out.


----------



## Peter Lauridsen (Jun 22, 2013)

Lezyne. Best pump ever used. Only one that I did have to use one hand to hold the pump head onto the valve while pumping, because otherwise the air leaks out etc. On the Lezyne, I screw it on, and pump up the tire. And here's the kicker, while using two hands.

Sorry others have issues. Two solid years and I can't sing it's praises high enough.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

OldZaskar said:


> Oh, and horrible customer service. Okay, that's not fair... 'cause I have actually never heard back from Lezyne after three attempts to get help with the pump. So really, I don't know how good the service is.
> 
> This pump purchase has gotta be some sort of karma. I didn't need the pump. I had then, and still use, a cheap Hurricane from Performance. It's been a great (!) pump. But, the Lezyne CNC Floor Drive was shiny and pretty... and yeah, I bought it and shouldn't have.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the pump. It fits roadie criteria. It looks good.

You want it to work too??? LOL
That's like asking a bike component to be inexpensive, light, and strong.

You bought a pump on looks. Do you buy wine because of the cool label (taste be damn)

(the above post is sarcasm in case anyone detector is broken today)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> This is just user error.
> 
> You've now discovered how to use it, but you still have to be careful when using it.


Their floor pumps are just a pain. They are just too hard to use. I should not have think about using a floor pump.

Of the two I have used, one worked, but was a pain with certain tubes. The other, the gauge was so far off (way under), I'm lucky I did not blow off a tire bead pump my tires up for a ride (on it's first use)

I'm a huge fan of their mini pumps, tools and LED lights. However, for floor pumps, I look elsewhere.................unless I want a wall decoration.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comments on this thread. I have an old performance brand pump that cost about $30 about 10 years ago. It has been dying all season. I was thinking of picking up one of those very attractive leyzne floor pumps. 

If you have to learn a special technique to use it and/or buy only certain kinds of presta valves, I ain't buying it.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Reading threads like this sure makes me happy that I bought my Silca 30yrs ago.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

velodog said:


> Reading threads like this sure makes me happy that I bought my Silca 30yrs ago.


:thumbsup:

I've had 1 Silca since the 70's, rebuilt a couple of times, and it is still going strong in my shop. The 2nd Silca is in the garage, in use since the mid-90's, and just had the leather washer replaced for the first time. Both pumps will outlive me.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

tka said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I've had 1 Silca since the 70's, rebuilt a couple of times, and it is still going strong in my shop. The 2nd Silca is in the garage, in use since the mid-90's, and just had the leather washer replaced for the first time. Both pumps will outlive me.


I know where I can get one nos for a good price, but keep talking myself out of it because the one I have will probably be buried with me.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a joe blow dual head pump. Hate it with a passion. The lever is just too clumsy. My specialized pump (air something or other) is perfect. Easy lever to use and pumps great.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

crit_boy said:


> If you have to learn a special technique to use it and/or buy only certain kinds of presta valves, I ain't buying it.


Same here - I've had other Lezyne products that were pretty good. That, combined with the design/look (wow... a pretty pump) got me. And yeah, if a pump takes ANY special attention or technique, I've got no use for it. Reminds me of a buddy who plays with Land Rovers "They're great trucks, they need a lot of maintenance and repairs".


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> What's wrong with the pump. It fits roadie criteria. It looks good.


Probably not very aero though.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

When I first got mine I found that it would not inflate the tires on one bike but it was fine with the other. I changed out the tubes on the problem bike and it was fine. I am using Nashbar Vittoria tubes these days and all is fine with those. Anyway maybe try a different tube and see if it's a tube brand valve issue like I experienced or just take the pump back. 

They have a new "L" shaped chuck out these days but I have no experience with it. It's a push and 1/4 turn lock type thing. My son-in-law has one but I have not heard if he likes it or not.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Probably not very aero though.


None issue if you are inflating tires on a bike to ride in peloton. :hand:


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

BikeLayne said:


> I am using Nashbar Vittoria tubes


Is this their house brand?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

bvber said:


> None issue if you are inflating tires on a bike to ride in peloton. :hand:


oh yeah, I forgot. And unless you're inflating your tires at 20mph you won't benefit from aero.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bvber said:


> Is this their house brand?


No, he just expressed that ambiguously. Vittoria is a huge and old bike tire maker based in Italy, though they make all or most of their tires now in Thailand and elsewhere in the Far East. I guess he meant he bought his from Nashbar. Nashbar has a house brand that uses their own name.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Have never had trouble with my Floor Drive, I really like it. My only complaint is that the pressure gauge doesn't have a dial with an arrow like the Topeaks. 

Stupid question, but when you are screwing the chuck onto the tube valve, are you screwing it on all the way until it won't turn anymore? If not, do that.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

jetdog9 said:


> Stupid question, but when you are screwing the chuck onto the tube valve, are you screwing it on all the way until it won't turn anymore? If not, do that.


Nope - not a stupid question. I mean, we're talking about pumping up a tire with a floor pump... the fact that it's difficult has simply GOT to involve some stupidity somewhere. 

Yeah, I've threaded it on part way, all the way, all the way but loose, all the way but snug... Then I grab the old cheap pump and flip the old lever and, well, you get the point.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Probably not very aero though.


I beg to differ. I have seen tests on Lenzyne's site where they show a 14.7 sec decrease in a 20K time trial with their CNC AL pump. that handle is smooth, tight and aero. It just cuts through the wind.

Suposedly, DCRainmakerr.com did a similar test and came up with comparable results.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Been very happy with my Floor Drive for the last year. Unscrew presta valve to full open, tighten 1/4 turn. Screw chuck onto valve stem (10 turns). 1st pump pressurizes, 2nd pump "pops" and I'm off to the races. I will say that the speed chuck really sucked though. Tossed that sucker after like a week.....


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Could yours be defective, and is it within period to return?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

My 30 year old Silca Track pump (that I bought for $29) still works great. (presta head)


----------



## roox (May 14, 2008)

ran a shop that sold literally thousands of lezyne pumps a year. I hated them so much. The number of people that would come back to complain that the pump head has unscrewed their valve cores, or were unable to inflate the tires was high, I would say at least 5-10%. The bike floor shop staff used the lezynes in front of the customers, the downstairs mechanics used old beat up blackburns.

I'm in the same thought pattern, I'll take a 10 year old beaten up cheap off brand pump any day over that horrible lezyne pump head.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

velodog said:


> If the problem is in the pump head, remove the head and replace it with a better design.


^^^ THIS

My experience is most new dual pump heads simply don't work, especially the presta side. Most complaints about floor pumps have zero to do with the actual pump, and mostly are about the head or gauge. 

It's really hard to screw up the pump, even cheap ones work pretty well with a good replacement head. I use a separate gauge, it leaks zero air to use. There was another thread on the best presta replacement pump heads a while ago.


----------



## pressed001 (Dec 18, 2015)

I would suggest trying another "flip chuck." Maybe yours is damaged. Does it work with schrader valves and not presta? Maybe you covered that already... The only problems I have had with my floor drive: the o-ring inside the presta side of the chuck was worn down and had to be replaced, and the stock hose (rubber) had to be replaced as the aluminum end with o-ring near the chuck became worn and no longer sealed. They have now re-designed the hoses and the new braided types work wonders better. Mine is about 4 years old now and I use it on average 4 times per week on the bikes and once in a while I use it to pump my shocks up to about 180 psi...


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quick update: Four weeks after submitting my inquiry to Lezyne's product support... I've not heard back. Oh, and the pump still sucks. I did manage to air up both tires yesterday (had left my other pump - the old, cheap Hurricane - in a friend's car). The rear took only three attempts - where the pressure shoots up to 200psi 'cause you're inflating the hose and not the tire/tube. The front took five or six attempts. I guess I sold such sh**ty products, I'd avoid my customers too.


----------



## oleynik (Aug 24, 2010)

Agree with you OP. Worst pump I ever owned. It is just sitting in a corner looking pretty. 

It is too bad too. Lezyne makes some quality product. I have their hand pumps, maegadrive headlight and multi tools and they are all quality, look good, and _*work*_!


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

I purchased a CNC floor drive pump in February of this year and the chuck failed 3 or 4 months ago and now the gauge has failed. It sprung a leak and is not usable at the moment. 

I called Lezyne in both cases and they were great at sending replacement parts under warranty, no questions asked. Currently waiting for the new gauge to arrive and figured I could use my back-up Lezyne steel floor drive pump in the meantime. BUT, the chuck on my back-up Lezyne suddenly doesn't seal on the Presta side. The chuck is about 5 years old. Just ordered a replacement chuck from my LBS. Not sure if this is normal wear and tear, or if I should expect a pump to last longer before it needs servicing. The gauge on the older steel drive also needed to be replaced maybe a year ago. 

If I need to service both pumps on an ongoing basis, I'll look into another brand. 

I may have flat tires for the next week or so. I feel so deflated.


----------



## pressed001 (Dec 18, 2015)

I wonder if there is a difference between the pumps sold in the USA and the one's that are sold here.

Mine is and always has been great. But it was purchased in Switzerland. @jta I had that same presta side chuck not sealing problem. The o-ring just has to be replaced. Costs about 10 cents.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

pressed001 said:


> I wonder if there is a difference between the pumps sold in the USA and the one's that are sold here.
> 
> Mine is and always has been great. But it was purchased in Switzerland. @jta I had that same presta side chuck not sealing problem. The o-ring just has to be replaced. Costs about 10 cents.


Thanks for the advice re; the o-ring, pressed001. I went ahead and ordered a new head since the one on mine seemed to be pretty worn. Next time I start to get bad seals, I'll try replacing the o-ring.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

BTW, is Blackburn still in business? I absolutely love my old frame pump, and would like to get a second one for another bike...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> BTW, is Blackburn still in business? I absolutely love my old frame pump, and would like to get a second one for another bike...


Google is your friend

https://www.blackburndesign.com/


----------



## Noupy (Aug 25, 2003)

*Change the chuck*

The original chuck is a real pain to use, after leaving the pump in a corner for a year 
I ordered this new (back then) head.

Now it works flawlessly.

it slips on easely and pops right off when releasing the lever and with no strain on the valve
https://www.lezyne.com/images/product/Product-digipumps-acc-dualvhead-zoom1b.jpg

Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Digital Pumps - Accessories - Dual Valve Head


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Noupy said:


> The original chuck is a real pain to use, after leaving the pump in a corner for a year
> I ordered this new (back then) head.
> 
> Now it works flawlessly.
> ...


Still 2 hands operation. :frown5:

I use this now. It slips on easily with one hand and pops right off when removing.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

bvber said:


> Still 2 hands operation. :frown5:
> 
> I use this now. It slips on easily with one hand and pops right off when removing.


I mistakenly bought the HP version, works just fine nonetheless. It's a nicely designed chuck.


----------

